# إدارة العمليات الإنتاجية Operation Management



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*إدارة العمليات الإنتاجية*
*Operation Management*


تتكون من سبعة مراحل :

1- عملية التحويل *The Transformation Process *

*2- مؤشر الإنتاجية *
*Productivity Index *

3- تخطيط العملية 
*Process Planning *

4- تخطيط متطلبات المواد 
*Material Requirement Planning *

5- تخطيط سير العملية 
*Layout Plan *

6- إختيار الموقع 

*Selection of Location *

7- حسابات تكاليف العملية 
*Calculation of Operational Costs*


ولو أخذنا العملية التحويلية 
فالمدخلات لدينا خمسة

•*العمالة **LABOUR *


•*المواد الخام RAW MATERIALS *
​



*المكائن والمعدات MACHINES &EQUIPMENTS *​
•* التقنية والطريقة TECHNOLOGY & METHODS*




•*رأس المال CAPITAL*





أما المخرجات فهي :

منتج أو خدمة Product or Service​​


أترككم مع الملف البسيط .. ارجو ان يكون مفيدا



وفق الله الجميع.
​
​


----------



## البورتسوداني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## Yaser Alewe (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## اسامة القاسى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مختصرة بس فى الصميم شكرا جزيلا اخونا الحبيب د/ محمد


----------



## tarrek (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
د.محمد باشراحيل
اذا في عندك شي حول الاقتصاد الهندسي بالعربي ساعدنا الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

البورتسوداني قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسة


 
العفوووووووووووووووو أخي الكريم ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

yaser alewe قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


 
العفووووووووو مهندس ياسر​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> معلومات مختصرة بس فى الصميم شكرا جزيلا اخونا الحبيب د/ محمد


 
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز مهندس أسامة ..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

tarrek قال:


> السلام عليكم
> د.محمد باشراحيل
> اذا في عندك شي حول الاقتصاد الهندسي بالعربي ساعدنا الله يجزيك الخير


 
وعليكم السلام مهندس طارق 
معذرة على التأخير .. وسوف أحاول البحث 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## zamalkawi (27 ديسمبر 2009)

tarrek قال:


> السلام عليكم
> د.محمد باشراحيل
> اذا في عندك شي حول الاقتصاد الهندسي بالعربي ساعدنا الله يجزيك الخير


أعتقد أن الاقتصاد الهندسي لا يختلف كثيرا عن الاقتصاد العام، بل أن كثيرا من مراجع الاقتصاد تعتمد على مشاريع الهندسة الميكانيكية (كالورش والمصانع) كأمثلة
لذا أقترح أن تحاول البحث عن أحد الكتب من أحد طلبة أو خريجي التجارة

نقطة أخرى...
أحيانا يحدث خلط بين الإدارة الهندسية (والتي ينتمي إليها هذا الموضوع) وبين الاقتصاد
كما أنه أحيانا يحدث خلط بين الاقتصاد والتمويل والمحاسبة، وهي مواضيع مختلفة رغم ارتباطها ببعض، فعليك أن تحدد عم تبحث


----------



## zamalkawi (27 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> *إدارة العمليات الإنتاجية*
> *operation management*
> 
> 
> تتكون من سبعة مراحل :​


​ 
أخ محمد
شكرا على الموضوع المبسط والمفيد في الوقت ذاته
فقط لي اقتراح بسيط هو أن تغير كلمة "مراحل"، حيث أنها أوحت لي أن هذه المراحل هي خطوات تتم واحدة بعد الأخرى، فاختلط على الأمر، ثم فتحت الملف وجدت أنه لم يذكر أنها مراحل
أما إن كنت تقصد بالفعل أنها مراحل واحدة بعد الأخرى، فهذا إذا موضوع للنقاش، حيث أني لم أفهم هذا الأمر


----------



## Bajji (27 ديسمبر 2009)

Mecrci bien pour ce veritable dossier


----------



## محب الخير (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى محمد حسن عبد (2 يناير 2010)

يرجى إيضاح طريقة حساب هالك خامات العملية الإنتاجية


----------



## sooooma (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود القدر.يضعه الله لك في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يادكتور بارك الله فيك


----------



## غريق عيونك (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي
انا طالب في جامعة القدس المفتوحه تخصص ادارة اعمال
و اريد عمل مشروع تخرج بعنوان رئيسي ادارة العمليات الانتاجية و حالة الدراسة بعنوان تخطيط العمليات الانتاجية و اثرها على نجاح المؤسسة او المصنع 
مع العلم اني اعمل في مصنع تصنيع لوح الكهرباء ضغط منخفض
اريد مساعدتكم و خبرتكم في ايجاد نقطة ابداء منها مشروعي مع بعض المعلومات العمليه عن مشاريع و دراسه شبيه بحالتي و شكرا


----------

